# please post up your white dogs!!



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Ok here are mine!!
Trudi








Sister SuSu R.I.P.








ok your turn 
Show me yours.


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Beautiful Girls :clap:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Dixie Queen









White Dream Spirit---your pups grandma!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

she is a beauty for sure! I love the history!!! Thanks andy!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

ooooo beautiful dogs!


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Dixie this is Typhoons dam from my last litter, I am waiting for her to come into heat as I am going to breed to her again.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

is that the grey line female?


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Who's dog? This is dixie's ped ONLINE PEDIGREES :: [109407] :: K9'S WHISTILN DIXIE


----------



## Bully_Boy_Joe (Jul 7, 2008)

WAIT! Does that bitch have nwg and cali love in her ped. Does she belong to you??


----------



## SEO (Jul 7, 2009)

9 months old


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Bully_Boy_Joe said:


> WAIT! Does that bitch have nwg and cali love in her ped. Does she belong to you??


I do not own her but it is like I own her I just love her! She belongs to a buddy of mine and he breeds GB dogs but wanted to breed Dixie to monsoon. Dixie was a product of what his dad was breeding and he wanted to breed her and keep some of his dad's stuff around. I did not like her ped really and is why i do not own (at my house) any of the offspring. But after watching Typhoon grow in bite work I want to breed her again and keep a pup myself for Sch sport.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

her ped is all over the place but like you and i talked before, a good dog is where you find it not a piece of paper


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I never thought in a million years I would want to breed to her again and I only got 2 pups but after watching them both now at 18 months, WOW I hope I can get the same type of dogs just more to choose from when I repeat the breeding. I will try and get some video of Typhoon doing bite work, you will be amazed at her grip!


----------



## t1dirty (May 21, 2009)

last pics i took of him


----------



## bohawg (Nov 12, 2009)

Miss Priss aka Vanilla Sundae


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

vanilla sundae! WHAT A CUTE NAME lol


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

*MY MUTTS*

Lefty on the way home from the rescue......









See my crazy ear?









Lefty about 5 mths old









Rocky about 12 weeds old









Rocky, 8 mths, 75 lbs and growing


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

DogsLife said:


> Lefty on the way home from the rescue......
> 
> 
> 
> ...


your dogs look so freaking cute, Rocky is going to be a beast =)


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Wheres all the white bitches at?!?!?!

Aghahahaha! Been dying to say that!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> your dogs look so freaking cute, Rocky is going to be a beast =)


Thanks man, Rocky is really a big softy. He has the biggest ears. I would love to know what his parents looked like....... He has been so easy to train. Lefty = typical hard head, who only obeys when he sees a good reason to. 



reddoggy said:


> Wheres all the white bitches at?!?!?!
> 
> Aghahahaha! Been dying to say that!


:rofl: That may be the funniest thing I have read on this forum.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Daisy's sister

Spiderpig


----------



## age83 (Jun 5, 2009)




----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG what great pics of the white dogs.

hahah I can add my Dirty White Boy aka ORION -


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

cEElint said:


> Daisy's sister
> 
> Spiderpig


Very pretty dog!But the first thing I noticed in this pic was the truck!Love it!!!


----------



## DogsLife (Sep 19, 2009)

LOL at Spiderpig. I had the spiderman song stuck in my head all day but it was spiderpig, spiderpig....................


----------



## pitbulllover27870 (Jul 6, 2008)

jake


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Im loving the white dogs!!


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

t1dirty said:


> last pics i took of him


awwwwww!!!!!!! :hug:


----------



## KB24MVP (Mar 2, 2009)

Jax @ age 12 months


----------

